# What I have been trying to get at



## frodo (Jul 26, 2015)

For weeks we have been discussing the Confederate battle flag. From the very moment I saw those Moveon.org placards, I knew what was really going on. I have been trying to explain my thoughts on the subject but I tihnk this article does it better than I ever could.

It isn't about the flag, or even the South, it is about something much, much bigger.

Why is the left is so intent upon removing the Confederate battle flag from public display? After all, everybody knows that outside a handful of skinheads, people dont display the Confederate battle flag in order to celebrate Americas original sin. Were long past slavery. Well, not the race hustlers like theyre going to put yall back in chains Joe Biden or his boss  not to mention perennial White House guest and tax cheat Al Sharpton and spiritual counselor to presidents Jesse Jackson. But, by and large, everybody else is past slavery.

Then theres the point where the campaign may backfire  indeed, wind up infusing the Confederate battle flag with a new and more powerful meaning. After all, theres a towering example in what happened when the Confederates, refusing to leaving well enough alone, fired on the Stars and Stripes at Fort Sumter.

Yet the left is resolved. And the real reason is not all that difficult to puzzle out. Indeed, Richard Fausset puts his finger on it at the New York Times (July 7, 2015) when he writes that the Confederate battle flag is a revered symbol, not only of the Confederate dead, but of a unique regional identity.

That unique regional identity is a fork in the liberals eye. Liberals have somehow gotten their teeth into the idea that if they can destroy the Confederate battle flag, it will go a long ways toward getting the South to shut up, to abandon that unique regional identity. Not all at once  not even the most fervent de Blasio supporter or dug in Marin County Socialist would hope for that. But at least start chipping away at the Souths pantheon of heroes, its foundation myth, its speech, its cooking, its music, its literature, and its engrained and peculiar affection for the Christian religion and ornery individuals.

But much more importantly, ever so much more importantly, liberals hope that if you take that flag away, the South can be made to begin shedding its abiding esteem for bravery, property rights, guns, business, and traditional families.

Because that vibrant culture offers an attractive alternative civilization to the one the liberals have been so carefully crafting elsewhere. There is a windowless box theyre trying to get every American inside, with no heroes except those designated by Washington, no competing allegiances like church or family, no other way to live except by fawning dependence, no enterprise except what is sanctioned and intensely regulated. The whole ruled by an elite.

Liberals problem with America is that theres no secret police or hired mercenaries, as there were in Russia, to drive people into the box. People have to walk in on their own. And, drawn by government benefits or the jealousy liberals forever inflame, many have.

But its not enough, because as hard as liberals have tried to drape the box in bright colors, it doesnt look as though theres a whole lot of happy going on in there. Indeed, the sight of it produces an ever widening split between red and blue states and counties  a division that actually has more people on the red side of the divide than the blue, and so may end the liberal ascendancy.
Because the red side, typified by the South, is a lot more fun.

Thats the rub. As a Christian, you take to heart Christs admonition in the Sermon on the Mount that life is good and God the Father sent it to you to enjoy, which is why Gospel music and country music, the music of the South, are so intertwined. And while the South is labeled the land of guns by liberals, what it actually is is the land of socials and singing. And the special joy and attraction of the South are that unlike those people in the box, whose children go one way while they go another, the Southern social is first and foremost a childrens crusade  after church, at tractor pulls and rodeos, parades and memorials, tailgating football games, high school football games.

Southern men dont fuss over gear and then posture fly fishing; they bass fish or shark fish with their sons and daughters and grandparents. Same with shooting. The same in a very special way with hunting. New York State once commissioned a study on why people hunt. It turns out theres a number of reasons, but heading the list is culture. In one anecdote a man explained that years after his dad passed on, hell set up in the woods and still get the scent of my father.

In the South and West, and in many counties in the North, life is all about the scent of your father.
Visit one of the huge country western bars. To the disgust of liberals, the young people there seem to want to grow up to be just like the older folks theyre dancing next to. And you cant stop them.
And thats why liberals want to kill the Confederate battle flag.

Because Texas is more fun than Chicago, Wyoming than the Bronx, the Shenandoah than Oakland. Coyote Ugly with a chorus line of pretty girls in cowboy hats, jeans, and cowboy boots dancing on a bar is more fun than sipping wine on the East Side. Your home, your church  more fun. And safer is more fun, too, than the blue-state liberal view of crime as a sociological phenomenon best addressed by counseling. (If your child is being raised in an Obama county, you have five times the chance of being murdered than a child raised in a county that voted for Romney.)

And despite the trembling politicians and weathervane corporate business leaders, conservatives can take heart in the fact that the liberal anti-battle flag campaign doesnt appear to be working. Not among the folk. Indeed, to the contrary; otherwise, the big New York-based online flag retailer American Flags wouldnt have posted the following advisory on its website:
Please be advised that due to unprecedented demand for our confederate flags, shipping may take several weeks. We do, however, have them in stock and orders will be shipped in the order they are received, so reserve your confederate flag today!


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 26, 2015)

Being born in Boston and raised in New England, I've always viewed the battle flag with mild curiosity rather than an emblem of racism.
Clearly, the flag means a lot more to a lot of other people that don't consider it racist, but that won't deter the mob that wants to tar and feather every holder of it or monument connected to it. 
Sad that we now go back in history, not only politically but personally and comb through it looking for racist overtones, as if pointing it out will make it go away.
I heard that a "Little People" spokesperson now considers the term midget to be derogatory.  Time to ban midget car races.  I heard Johnny Burnette sing You're Sixteen You're Beautiful (And You're Mine), on the radio the other day.  Let's ban that song and all his work because clearly she's also underage.  Frankly, the Klan wore white sheets, so let's ban the sale and possession of white sheets because they were used by the Klan and we know the Klan was racist.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a neighbor that flies the PSU flag and I know there are a lot of haters. Another neighbor runs up the skull and cross bones flag from time to time I stay away from him as I&#8217;m pretty sure he&#8217;s a pirate. Then there is this old woman down a ways with always a new flag mostly bunnies and turkeys and witches always changing all year long. I have no idea what kind of crazy stuff she is into. As long as I&#8217;m on the subject are there any worse drivers than the ones in a mini van with those stick figures in the back window. I finally figured that one out. When you hit one of the things and kill it you put another sticker on the window. Just like a WWII ace. Some I have seen have wiped out a couple adults and 8 kids and a slew of small animals. 

I say leave the Dukes of Hazard alone.


----------



## frodo (Jul 26, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> Being born in Boston and raised in New England, I've always viewed the battle flag with mild curiosity rather than an emblem of racism.
> Clearly, the flag means a lot more to a lot of other people that don't consider it racist, but that won't deter the mob that wants to tar and feather every holder of it or monument connected to it.
> Sad that we now go back in history, not only politically but personally and comb through it looking for racist overtones, as if pointing it out will make it go away.
> I heard that a "Little People" spokesperson now considers the term midget to be derogatory.  Time to ban midget car races.  I heard Johnny Burnette sing You're Sixteen You're Beautiful (And You're Mine), on the radio the other day.  Let's ban that song and all his work because clearly she's also underage.  Frankly, the Klan wore white sheets, so let's ban the sale and possession of white sheets because they were used by the Klan and we know the Klan was racist.




I have a not very good poem i wrote about the confederate flag
it gets the point across. MRS teacher would give me a D+ LOL


It's not about race
It ain't about the klan
If you wern't born under it
you will not understand.
It is about being a Southern Man
About Church on Sunday mornings
Visiting grand ma saturday afternoon
taking a kid to the Jackson Zoo
Saying yes mam, and no sir
being faithful to your wife
working hard every day
trying to live a good life
All the men in my family, back to 1775 and before
have fought to keep us safe on our side of the shore
the battle flag is our heritage against tyranny and more
A real Southern man,  does not run and hide
he will fight for his country and his family pride
when you see the battle flag,
think of a proud Southern Man
not a bigit or hatter of Blacks
who were done wrong by their own people and whipped on their backs
but a man who has evolved, is accepting of others
embraces the black man, calls him my brother


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 26, 2015)

Frodo, I think you are painting with a very broad brush. I bet the vast majority of of Americans don't give a rat's a$$ about the flag. both liberal and conservative. This article (that you don't give credit to the author) doesn't explain why southern politicians were so quick to jump on the bandwagon about bringing it down. And please don't forget that this big to-do is mainly about the flag flying in front of a State Capitol building. No one is coming after your flag...or your neighbors.


----------



## frodo (Jul 26, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Frodo, I think you are painting with a very broad brush. I bet the vast majority of of Americans don't give a rat's a$$ about the flag. both liberal and conservative. This article (that you don't give credit to the author) doesn't explain why southern politicians were so quick to jump on the bandwagon about bringing it down. And please don't forget that this big to-do is mainly about the flag flying in front of a State Capitol building. No one is coming after your flag...or your neighbors.



http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2015/07/is_the_battle_flag_more_fun.html#ixzz3gyk5XUnn

you are 100% correct,  they want the flag down from in front of the government buildings.

and the monuments , and the graves, .it is not stopping there

the intent is to wipe out my heritage.

to tell me it is only in front of government buildings is to pee on my foot and whisper it is raining in my ear


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 26, 2015)

> and the monuments , and the graves, .it is not stopping there


haven't heard a thing about this other stuff around here. Must be a local thing.


----------



## frodo (Jul 26, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> haven't heard a thing about this other stuff around here. Must be a local thing.


yeah,,,It's a Southern thing!!!
thank you for making  my point
.......................



  if you do not "like" the news source,  google whoever you wish.

http://radio.foxnews.com/2015/07/10/confederate-symbol-expunged-more-to-come-much-more/

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes/top-stories/memphis-mayor-wants-to-dig-up-dead-confederate-war-general.html


http://hotair.com/archives/2015/07/20/naacp-still-pushing-to-sandblast-confederate-leaders-from-stone-mountain/


----------



## buffalo (Jul 26, 2015)

I have always wondered why people flew that flag. I'm neither for or agianst it. And apparently it has a different meaning to different people. 

5he world is a soap opera. People just need somthing to complain about. 

It is kind of rediculas that the whole debacle get pulled up because some nut job goes into a church  and shoots black people. 

Makes me wonder if Charles manson was way ahead of his time?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2015)

yeah,,,It's a Southern thing!!!
thank you for making my point

I am sure you have the right to feel what ever why you choose, just don't tell me the other side does not have the right to feel the way they do.

Now Shut up aready, please


----------



## frodo (Jul 27, 2015)

*WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TO TELL ME TO SHUT UP ??*

You do not agree with my opinion so you lash out with immature typical BS


If you do not agree with my opinion or post, you option is to not read it or better yet
Just scroll on, But instead you feel you have to try and shut me up.

Try to be an adult, have adult conversations, and do not resort to school yard   "SHUT UP'S"

that is not the way Adults converse.

Now, to answer your post,

Please point out to me my post where I have said others do not have right to feel as I  do 

better yet,  Quote it,  and paste it.. i do not remember ever saying that




*funky monkey sayz*


----------

